# using Calibre to email news to my Kindle



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm trying to using Calibre to email the content of various news sites to my Kindle.  It's successfully downloaded the content of the sites to to Calibre.  I've configured Calibre to email the content to my Kindle and I've registered the gmail account I'm using under my Kindle configuration.  

However, so far, this function isn't working. 

I'd appreciate any suggestions from individuals who've been able to get this working. 

Thanks


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

I just tried this also, and also can't get it to work. I've got my @kindle.com address in there, and I've got the gmail account I've registered as approved (on the Manage your kindle page). But no dice. I wonder if somehow Amazon knows it's not really coming from your approved email address...

I tried it by actually using my approved email account to send the .mobi file, and that worked fine. So my guess is it's a problem with Calibre "pretending" to be my gmail account. If we knew what email account Calibre uses to send the content, we could put that on our "approved" list.

Cathy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't gotten the email to work either.  I just send them to my Kindle via USB.

Betsy


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah, now that they cost $.15 each, it's a much less attractive feature. Sometimes I am at work without the USB cord, and so I figured out an option - I upload the .mobi file to my own webspace and use the kindle's webbrowser to go there and download it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good solution, Cathy!

Betsy


----------

